# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Интернет работает, но страницы в браузерах не открываются

## CathMoscow

Здравствуйте! Сегодня возникла такая проблема: лазила в интернете, потом спустя время комп стал тормозить и с первого раза не открывал файлы - как будто я ничего и не пыталась открыть. После этого, открываю новую страничку Гугла в браузере, а она грузиться, и все загрузиться никак не может. Пробовала открывать и другие сайты, и даже с других браузеров - все тоже самое. Есть подозрение на вирус, который все это вытворяет.

hijackthis.log
virusinfo_syscheck.zip
virusinfo_syscure.zip

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *CathMoscow*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=53070 - подготовьте такой отчет.

----------


## CathMoscow

Отчет сделала.

----------


## Дeнис

*CathMoscow*, Скайп, аська работают?

----------


## CathMoscow

*Дeнис*, всё работает, кроме браузеров. Они пытаются открыть страницу (белый экран, колесик загрузки крутиться). И все, больше ничего не происходит.

----------


## Дeнис

*CathMoscow*, 

1. Попробуйте сбросить настройки Internet Explorer

 Зайдите в IE — Сервис — Свойства обозревателя — Дополнительно — Сброс.

 Проверяем работу программ!
__________________________________________

2.  Очистите кэш DNS

----------

CathMoscow

----------


## CathMoscow

*Дeнис*, 
Спасибо большое, помогло! Теперь все работает!

----------

